
Ask HN: What is the optimal monitor aspect ratio for programming? - nextos
Like many people on HN, I practically live inside a text editor, a terminal, and a web browser (to read documentation). I handle these with a tiling window manager.<p>What are good sweet spot monitor aspect ratios and resolutions for plain text?<p>I used a 16:9 (1366x768) 11 inch screen for long time, but I realize it is limiting as it is too short and too narrow to split into several windows.<p>Some time ago, I switched to a 16:9 2k (2560x1440) 27 inch screen. A mainstream setup now. It has been a great increase in productivity as I can now comfortably split the screen with StumpWM or Emacs and have 2 ample windows side by side.<p>4k screens are typically 3840 x 2160, so still 16:9. With 1.5 scaling, that&#x27;s the same as a 2k screen. Just more smooth text. If cost is not a concern, it is generally better. Unless scaling is still problematic in your platform.<p>What about other aspect ratio-resolution combinations?<p>I have heard great things about 21:9 3440x1400, where it is easy to fit 3 windows side by side.<p>Sadly I haven&#x27;t seen any 2k 16:10 screens (2560x1600), or 4:3 (2560x1920) which would be great for having two taller windows side by side.<p>However, there are some intriguing 1:1 2048x2048 and 1920x1920 panels around mostly used for air traffic control. Eizo does sell one 1920x1920 for end users, and it is not too expensive.
======
Zekio
I've used a lot of ratios except 4:3 but and I find 21:9 to be the best
because you can have more side by side like a website on half of it and your
favorite IDE on the other but 21:9 3440x1440 really should be in the 30 or
more inches in size in my personal opinion and 1080 can be less

------
wmf
I have 2560x1600 (no longer made) at home and 3840x1600 at the office and
they're great.

~~~
nextos
Yes, I wonder if 1:1 1920x1920 is worth it given that 2560x1600 is no longer
available.

1920 might be a bit too narrow or short for doing splits, though.

------
DanBC
There are also some interesting medical imaging monitors from Eizo - a
portrait mode of 1536 x 2048

